
Saudi Arabia Gives Citizenship to a Robot - mtuncer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-26/saudi-arabia-gives-citizenship-to-a-robot-claims-global-first
======
PietdeVries
So citizenship for a robot. That implies 'human' rights for the 'thing'.
Healthcare, unemployment, etc. It should be allowed to vote I guess? And as
citizens cannot have an owner, it is now an independent legal entity? It can
go to jail?

So many questions, so little answers...

~~~
dogma1138
It’s Saudi Arabia so most of these aren’t relevant questions.

A better question should be would the robot be allowed to operate without a
male companion.

------
KGIII
Hmm...

This gave me an interesting thought. Well, interesting to me. I give it to
you.

What happens when Saudi Arabia gives region to a robot? I imagine it would be
assigned. Would it need to be assigned a religion to work at Mecca during the
Haj?

There's a short story in there, somewhere.

------
gandutraveler
Sofia will wear burqah.

~~~
ghostDancer
I was thinking what kind of citizen, more or less rights than women, more or
less duties , will it have to stop on Fridays?. Sounds funny but they have to
answer those questions in a strict religious country.

------
minademian
and now for something completely different...

